# Baneblade Super Heavy Tank



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Just "finished" (can you actually finish one of these?) my Inquisitorial Baneblade, and I thought it would be worth showing off. 













































































































And some pics of the glorious Imperial Eagles. :biggrin:




























Note: 3 brushes were sacrificed to the paint gods during the 20 hours spent painting this behemoth of a tank.

Please, any C&C is welcomed!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

like the fact that you used silver for the aquilas instead of gold like most people do.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> like the fact that you used silver for the aquilas instead of gold like most people do.


Found that gold does not work well with the amount of silver I have used on this tank. Also, I pretty much hate gold paint, lol.


----------



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

Well can certainly see where those 3 brushes went, it must have been mind numbing to dry brush all that metal and then highlight every one of those rivets, points for patience certainly . As far as the paint scheme goes I like it, it's refreshing to see a tank that isn't camo green or a lot of bright colours, this takes it back to what it is, a big metal fortress. Though I know your not a big fan of doing a lot of highlighting and such I would say to to at least try washing the red lights with baal red and the blue with asurmen 
blue then highlight the red with a yellow or orange and the blue with Some White, I promise it'll make it look better. :victory:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you. I will look into the wash part next time I go to buy paints, for currently I only have Asurmen Blue, lol.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice work...

...But it needs more Inquisitorial markings, I think...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Deneris said:


> Nice work...
> 
> ...But it needs more Inquisitorial markings, I think...


Thanks! I am just not yet sure about how secret I want to keep its allegiance.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

How can you use the words baneblade and secret in the same phrase?

I really like it the only thing is i think the engine looks aliittle too clean, but a really nice tank


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Barnster said:


> How can you use the words baneblade and secret in the same phrase?


... 

The engines are clean cause I thought that it would be a fucktard of a commander who shows the rear of a Baneblade to the enemy, so I kept it light on weathering there.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Barnster said:


> How can you use the words baneblade and secret in the same phrase?












like that - CREEEEEEEEED!!!!!!

nice work Doel...:victory:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol, epic pic.


----------



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

good job man


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

It needs more Inquisition markings and personally should need a bit more color. Maybe add some gold or even copper. Other than that pretty good. Makes me want to start on my super baneblade... if I had more money.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Meh, will do the Inquisition markings at some point then. Gold and copper is a bit of an Hell No though...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

If you make a stencil out of cardboard or something and then put it down over the tank it will make it easier to paint the ][ symbol. 

Also, a very light drybrush of Dheneb stone over the whole thing will add some definition to the edges and rivets. I suggest this to break up the metallics a bit.  

Beyond that your painting is very good. :grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you for the advice and the comment.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Mmmm.... shiny........ :biggrin:


I'm a sucka for big, silver, shooty things. Anyway I like it a lot, but it could do with a bit of variation to break up the big silver wall of death, like maybe some Inquisitorial quotations or recorded kills along the flanks. 

Great work all in all


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah, recorded kills. I knew something was missing.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice work.

Some suggestions 1- Markings, Inquisitorial markings, kill markings, litanies, the name of the tank. 
2- Some weathering to add a bit of colour and definition. For that i would suggest a light drybrush of scorched brown in the dirtiest areas and then everywhere else (plus over the scorched brown) desert yellow then dheneb stone. This is also a quick and easy way to give the tank some highlights. A delvan mud wash along the weapons, engines and oil drums would also look good. Of course your mileagemay vary, i happen to like heavily weathered tanks. 

Have fun using it though!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Point one will commence as soon as I get a Insane Detail brush. 

Regarding point 2, meh, I imagine an Inquisitor could afford to keep his tank clean.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks good. Reminds me of the Fortress of Arrogance.
+Rep

SGMAlice


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking good. think its missing a bit of depth though. 
Hehehehe thats whhat she said.......... awwww


----------

